# Poor Texans: Don't get finned! Please get yourself a catfish flipper!



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Seeing poor kraymond's post here has me seeing red. Seriously folks, please listen up here. If you fish with any sort of bait that attracts catfish, please read on. I don't want to read any more posts about people getting finned.

Ok, why don't y'all use catfish flippers? I've posted about this many times. Perhaps it needs to be a sticky  I even imported a case of these and offered to sell them to 2coolers at cost, but ended up giving most of them away because most people here just don't seem to get it until they see me use one and they are like, "Oh, can I have one of those?" I'm not importing them by the case myself anymore because that whole thing was a pain to try to get them to everyone. Most people who ordered one never sent me money. It didn't break me, but it was annoying. Now you can buy them direct without driving to La.

http://hhlure.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=8

I grew up fishing and one of the first things Dad taught me was how dangerous hardheads were. I've never touched a live one in my life. I never had to. We used to make these until some edumacated Coonarse began mass producing them. It's called a catfish flipper. Every Texan I've ever had on my boat begged me to give them one. Do yourselves a favor and just order one. If you wade, keep it on a lanyard. I have several littering the floor of my boat at any given time. Here are the instructions.

1. Hold the flipper in your dominant hand
2. Grab the leader in your off hand so that the hooked fish dangles
3. Hook the flipper around the hook
4. Pull tight so that the leader makes a straight line between your hands
5. Flip the catfish over the leader and out using a brisk wrist motion your dominant hand.

Result? Catfish gone and you never touched it. It's sooooooo simple and easy you won't believe it. It's also a useful tool for re-bending hooks and removing hooks from sting rays. Just don't try to flip a ray! Lay him upside down on the deck and cover him with a cooler or tackle box while you carefully use the flipper to twist the hook loose.

Click the link to H&H lures in Baton Rouge. They'll ship you as many as you want. I don't know why people here don't seem to want to use them. Maybe it's a macho thing. I don't know why they don't sell them in stores here. I just hope this can help y'all stay away from getting finned. Please just order one and when you flip one off, think kindly of Coonarse engineering.

If you are a do it yourself kind of person, by all means make one. For less than $3 though, you can save the trouble. I really hope all this helps. - Coach


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Those little devices have been around for over 60 years that I know of...

Dad and I used to make them out of wire coat hangers, welding rods, etc..

They do work extremely well and safely once you get the hang of using them correctly.

Guess us New Orleans coonarses were way ahead of our time with high tech gadgets.....lol


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

What happens when you flip the fish and it flies off and lands on your foot, or hits you in the cohonees, what if the fish swallows the hook, the principle is there, when I use to commercial trot line we used something similar to take drum off our lines using the circle hooks, maybe somebody will benefit from it, being a shrimpboat captain most of my life I've been stuck by everything, hardheads are the worst, especially when they hit you right under the kneecap and you have to pull them off with a pliers and a big chunk of your leg comes out with it, I still have a bump on my thumb where a stingray went through, ouch, the only pain I've felt worst in my life was when they raised the price of George Dickle!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Perhaps I'm just incredibly coordinated, but I've never flipped one anywhere near my cajones or foot. I've never even gotten close. You just need to flip it up and out and keep the fish at arms length. Everyone I've taught to use them picked it up immediately. YOU CAN DO EEEEEET.

It even works if the fish swallows the hook. I'm telling you folks. It's just plain easy. It's so easy I've even taught Yankees how to do it in less than a minute.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

How to handle a Hardhead. First take a pair of pliers and breakoff all fins. Then you grab the fish and remove from hook and throw it back it the water


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm glad to see a pic of that thing...I always thought it was a spatula.

Biggie


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ok so i'll play dummie, just how does one use this (xz$#@) thing?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Terry, I'll PM you my number and 'splain it to you if the above instructions are unclear, I do apologize. Maybe you could do a sketch to illustrate the method. With your artwork, people could really see how it's done. We could work together to stamp out finnings west of the Sabine.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

We used to use them on guide boats a lot. Now we fish mostly arties, so rarely get hardheads, but when we do, I use the same flip technique with my wading pliers.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

SIGH........ Look, I have been fishing for well over 28 years. I have been stuck only a had full of times. I don't use a flipper and don't plan to start. I just pick them up like a catfish or any other fish with fins and, take out the hook. I love to watch big manly men reel in a little hardhead and then spend the next 10 min. trying to get it off the hook. I have only had 1 bad stick, I was helping someone get one off and they were acting a fool, trying to stay away from the fish and , ended up getting me stuck twice on the same hand. the second stick went between the bones on the top of my hand and, I had to cut the fin off and pull it out. no lie, that hurt. It is a toss up between the pulling out and the toxin. just spit some chaw on it, rub some dirt on it and get your arss back to fishing!


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I am kinda with you Twitch. If I had to carry all the tools and gadgets that are available to make everything safer and easier, I would weigh another 250 pounds.
I just be as careful as I can, and get the job done. If you get stuck, rub it on the fishes belly real good, cuss for about 30 minutes, spit some Copenhagen on it, take a good hard pull on the Chivas jar, and go catch another fish.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

has anybody used the X Tools flippers? do they work as good?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

tinman said:


> I am kinda with you Twitch. If I had to carry all the tools and gadgets that are available to make everything safer and easier, I would weigh another 250 pounds.
> I just be as careful as I can, and get the job done. If you get stuck, rub it on the fishes belly real good, cuss for about 30 minutes, spit some Copenhagen on it, take a good hard pull on the Chivas jar, and go catch another fish.


I need a pocket knife and a good set of pliers and I am good. as for the X flipper thing, I try to stay away from the **** sites but... to each his own...

LOL.... that there was funny!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

luna nueva said:


> has anybody used the X Tools flippers? do they work as good?


Yeah they work great. I got my dad the whole X-Tools lineup for his birthday. The only thing I didn't like about the tungsten tip pliers is that the blade in the pliers that cuts line will get loose over time. It's not held in by anything except a little glue. The flipper tool is definitely a must have for anyone fishing live bait. Pliers work good too, but the flipper = more convenient.


----------



## rat-twins (Sep 15, 2005)

I fished with a guide once and he used a bat to take care of the hardheads


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

Ahh hardheads, one of the many reasons I quit fishing with bait............


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*flipper*

Glad you posted this Sandy. Im gonna link this to my Dad. He still likes to do the ol Babe Ruth on Hardheads. If he catches one its wind up and swing and slam that poor lil fish into the water. lol Looks like he is trying to shake off nuclear waste or something. He swings that rod around and smacks that sucker on the water like it was the plague. lol Christmas is now complete. lol Thanks my friend.

Z


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Does anyone have a video to post to show us how it works?


----------



## SPECtackle (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm with NVUS2, this would make a great You Tube movie! Some you edumacated coonarses should undertake this and wow us with your use of technology!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

If you got a camera, I'll show ya. It's fast and beyond simple. It takes a lot more time to gingerly try to unhook the sucker. 

I'll try again to explain it. 

Hold the leader end in your left hand with the fish dangling on the hook. Hold the flipper in your right. Hook the end of the flipper onto the hook and pull tight so the line is taught and completely straight between your hands. The fish should be dangling in the middle at arms length. Now in one quick motion, using wrist action only, flip it up over the line and away from you. Fish comes off and flies amusingly away into the water. 

IF you didn't keep the line taught, you may experience a flop instead of a flip. The fish will have gone over the line without coming off the hook. This is why you keep it at arms length. Try again. I have never had a fish hooked so that it took more than 2 flips to get it off. Even if the hook is buried deep in it's throat, just pull real tight and flip it again. I have never seen anyone that had to try it more than a couple of times to get it right. It's just that easy. 

If you want to practice, go get a leader and a hook. Put a hunk of anything that will stay on the hook on there and try it. The object will fly off. I'd say if the fish is really huge, over 5 lbs or so, you're better off using pliers if you're inexperienced because you could break the hook if you're not careful. - Coach


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

A buddy of mine and I made some out of keystock about 30 years ago and it's the greatest tool I have ever used. Don't have a picture (they're down in the boat) but I used it with some customers in a tournament a few months back and they were all amazed. Got to make some more for them. It really is quick and easy and I've never had one come close to finning me.


----------



## dynal (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Complete with LSU cap...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you guys catch hardheads?? lmfao


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I've used them for years. My wife got stuck about 20 years ago at Rollover. Old guy next to us gave me one. I have made a bunch of them since then out of SS welding rod.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> you guys catch hardheads?? lmfao


When the Grand Kids go, yes.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> you guys catch hardheads?? lmfao


All the time. Those little basterds seem to luv my Corkys.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> you guys catch hardheads?? lmfao


Hahahahahahah!!!!ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚. No disrespect. I've been catching catfish/hardheads since i was a little boy. Dad taught me how to safely take one off the hook. Knock on wood never been stuck. Its a cool looking gadget, but like a couple of the other guys, i already carry enough junk for more things hanging off my belt.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

why not just grab em from the belly side with one hand?

middle finger under one fin. index finger over same fin. thumb under other fin. dorsal fin pointed straight away. provides a good grip and have never been stuck. remove hook with other hand and toss fish in water. just dont see the big deal when handling a catfish. but maybe my coonazz is just used to em.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

9121SS said:


> When the Grand Kids go, yes.





Blk Jck 224 said:


> All the time. Those little basterds seem to luv my Corkys.





TeamCGR said:


> Hahahahahahah!!!!ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚. No disrespect. I've been catching catfish/hardheads since i was a little boy. Dad taught me how to safely take one off the hook. Knock on wood never been stuck. Its a cool looking gadget, but like a couple of the other guys, i already carry enough junk for more things hanging off my belt.


it was a joke guyssad3smsad3smsad3smsad3smsad3sm i catch a few myself, i just use my pliers


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

I used the flipper on a hardhead stuck in my right leg above the knee, lesser of two evils I guess


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just use your hands, it's no different than a cat fish. I don't get why people are so scared of hard heads.


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hold hardhead with one pair of pliers thenn take another pair and take out hook. The end, no need to add more stuff to your box, or spend any money.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

OK, OK, I made one. I'll try it, I promise...


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

stdreb27 said:


> Just use your hands, it's no different than a cat fish. I don't get why people are so scared of hard heads.


Bunch of weenies here.....LOL


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

CGE,

I got stuck in the meat between my thumb and nose picking finger two weeks ago using the belly grab method. Little bastard lowered his fin and stuck me as I grabbed him. I've had little nicks from them before but this was the first time I'd really been hit. Think ill try the pliers method next time the gf is fishing with me and using live bait.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

"why not just grab em from the belly side with one hand?

middle finger under one fin. index finger over same fin. thumb under other fin. dorsal fin pointed straight away. provides a good grip and have never been stuck. remove hook with other hand and toss fish in water. just dont see the big deal when handling a catfish. but maybe my coonazz is just used to em."

X2......sometimes may get a little nick, might have to wait for him a while to stop wiggling, or to raise his fin up from the "tucked in" position, but never been stuck. Rule of thumb....the smaller the catfish, the more likely you are to get pricked! 

Later
R3F


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you Coachlaw you may have saved someone a serious enjury or worse.Very good post.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

********* said:


> Glad you posted this Sandy. Im gonna link this to my Dad. He still likes to do the ol Babe Ruth on Hardheads. If he catches one its wind up and swing and slam that poor lil fish into the water. lol Looks like he is trying to shake off nuclear waste or something. He swings that rod around and smacks that sucker on the water like it was the plague. lol Christmas is now complete. lol Thanks my friend.
> 
> Z


I do the same thing lol. Never been stuck


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Red3Fish said:


> "why not just grab em from the belly side with one hand?
> 
> middle finger under one fin. index finger over same fin. thumb under other fin. dorsal fin pointed straight away. provides a good grip and have never been stuck. remove hook with other hand and toss fish in water. just dont see the big deal when handling a catfish. but maybe my coonazz is just used to em."
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that.

I've ONLY been got bad once. IT was a 5 incher...


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

stdreb27 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that.
> 
> I've ONLY been got bad once. IT was a 5 incher...


the bigger ones are no problem to do the belly grab on ... unhook & then chunk the bastads to the moon! It's those little "f'ers" that always seem to get you ever once in a while!

speckcaster


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

first time I saw one was on bay party boat out of corpus about 30 years ago--works great--but not with treble hooks!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Come on guys, my wife handles hard heads better than y'all

:ac550:


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*slimmy*



dynal said:


>


Never touch the slimmy little croaker or shrimp and you will not have that problem.


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

So one's manliness is determined by how one takes a hardhead off the line? I had no idea. Ive never been stuck hard but Ive ended trips because guys in the boat broke the tip of a fin off in their hands... Ah, Im lying, I just hate touching em. Ill give one of these a shot. Thanks Coach


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

here's a little you tube clip that i found for it.

Well, it does seem to reduce all that j*** from gettin on your fish towel...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I just do the same thing with my fishing pliers. I've used a flipper and they work great but so do my pliers.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

pretty sure my pliers do the same thing...


----------

